# painted Chinese bodies?lead



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

I though this was a great subject when I seen this on another board "Anyone have access to an MSDS sheet for these painted Chinese bodies? I would like to see proof that my child is safe if he wants to race one of these bodies,and not let him be exposed to lead."

What do you think ?Yes I mean you?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have been a body and paint man for chevrolet for 15 years,and I know what I shoot,mix and stir.Every and I mean every step of the way you are inundated by MSDS sheets for every product.So,yes ..I mean you,do they have lead ???Inquiring minds want to know,and to be fair,I want to know if AW bodies are lead base also.
DRAGjet Any problem with me,you call me up to straighten it out!
859-356-1566
p.s. Thanks Kevin for responding to my question.





mrwillysgasser said:


> I though this was a great subject when I seen this from another board "Anyone have access to an MSDS sheet for these painted Chinese bodies? I would like to see proof that my child is safe if he wants to race one of these bodies,and not let him be exposed to lead."
> 
> What do you think ?Yes I mean you?


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Dragula said:


> I have been a body and paint man for chevrolet for 15 years,and I know what I shoot,mix and stir.Every and I mean every step of the way you are inundated by MSDS sheets for every product.So,yes ..I mean you,do they have lead ???Inquiring minds want to know,and to be fair,I want to know if AW bodies are lead base also.
> DRAGjet Any problem with me,you call me up to straighten it out!
> 859-356-1566
> p.s. Thanks Kevin for responding to my question.


This type of topic is what this new board is meant to have .I would like to see where it goes .And Guys try to be good .


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I thought the kids just shouln't eat, lick or put in their mouths the lead paint, and that it was ok touch it and play with it.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

All our toys, our window paines, our cars were all painted with lead paint.

how did we all live to be the age we are?

we even ate red M&M's... and somehow survived


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Ever heard of birth defects gentleman?Not very funny is it.Children pay for the sins and ignorance of the father.Lead is caustic to the touch end of story.Read up guys,I painted for Chevrolet and had to be schooled on the dangers.
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

It's a great yes or no question ...leaded or unleaded. Kudos Drag!
Gonna be fun to see if this spreads like a range fire. 

#1 If eating lead paint makes Johnny stupid,
#2 and Johnny's been eating it for decades

Then I think we have our answer about whats wrong with America


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Have the Gov't test them....


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Or if you can't get the Gov't moving...*

Go here...

http://www.healthgoods.com/Shopping/Home_Test_Kits/Lead_Paint_Testing.asp

And order a test kit...

Scott


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

noddaz said:


> Have the Gov't test them....


how about local testing .On TV I seen that they test stations going on all over the US .I dont know how to find them .Anyone have any new slots and bodies they can have tested local to them and post results here?


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

noddaz said:


> Go here...
> 
> http://www.healthgoods.com/Shopping/Home_Test_Kits/Lead_Paint_Testing.asp
> 
> ...


 Scott running a step ahead !:woohoo:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Im 2 steps ahead,already dropping off the car today.
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

10am this morning I was talking to consumer protective hotlines.
DRAGjet


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Dragula said:


> Im 2 steps ahead,already dropping off the car today.
> DRAGjet


you should take a couple of brands with you .lifelike,aw ,jl,dash,mm to name a few body makers


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

On a related issue, remember the warning I posted on Mattel tires melting plastic track? I contacted Mattel recently to inform them of this problem. While the woman I spoke with was friendly and interested, I doubt the information I provided was forwarded anywhere within the company.

I figured with all the problems Mattel is having with lead paint, they would have been very receptive to this time of information.

But then again, we are dealing with Corporate America.

Joe


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

MM bodies are molded in color.
DRAGjet


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Dragula said:


> MM bodies are molded in color.
> DRAGjet


.they would make a great baseline.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Interesting question. The fact is that the Mattel toys in question were primarily designed for little kids (who put things in their directly in their mouths and chew on them, or put their hands in their mouths a lot). If the lead doesn't flake or rub off, even if there was lead there it wouldn't be nearly as easy to ingest. A fair number of recalled Chinese toys, like the Thomas trains, were wooden. 

Good lord, if you have kids putting slot cars in their mouths, better keep their tongues off the hot track rails too. As far as consumer warnings go, I would be more concerned about the choking hazard posed by guide pins and shoes.......

Regarding Chinese pollution/contamination in general - I wish 1/10 of the activist environmental types would go over there. Here they quibble about trace amounts of contamination or emissions, while on the other side of the world mass quantities of things we outlawed years ago are spewed out with impudence. 

The lead in gasoline was inhaled and absorbed, or precipitated into groundwater - no way to get around that. 

Best advice after doing anything with machinery in general - wash your hands. I am sure Labelle's 108, or trace amounts of your oil of choice, isn't really good for you either. If nothing else, hand washing keeps the potato chip grease off the cars.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I've been eating AW/JL bodies on my cornflakes for years with no ill effects.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> I've been eating AW/JL bodies on my cornflakes for years with no ill effects.


I thought those were cornflakes.
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Lead Sleds*

Split!: 

So what yer saying is that scarfing down a "Lead Sled" with a few taterchips is the tenth least worst thing that could pass through my piehole?

I feel much better now  ...until Drag makes with the test results  

Certainly we are concerned for younsters that cram everthing they touch into their mouths...however it would be nice for us so called adults to know about inhalents as we grind the bejeezus out of some hapless Lead Slead. :thumbsup: 

I say strip them all until futher notice


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Drag wont be testing anything,buy what ya want.
DRAGjet


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Hey Bill, that's right! No paint, run em completely au naturale! That's the CARS, not you! 

Hey Drag, don't get me wrong. All that stuff is built in China for one reason: if it's plastic, it's cheaper to ship it all the way around the world from there than it is build it here. There's a reason for that, and it's not just "contract" labor.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*But..?*



Dragula said:


> MM bodies are molded in color.
> DRAGjet


What about lead in the pigment?  
Just wondering...

BTW, 90,000 more products have been recalled...

http://www.wnct.com/midatlantic/nct/news.apx.-content-articles-NCT-2007-10-12-0004.html

Scott


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

mrwillysgasser said:


> I though this was a great subject when I seen this on another board "Anyone have access to an MSDS sheet for these painted Chinese bodies? I would like to see proof that my child is safe if he wants to race one of these bodies,and not let him be exposed to lead."
> 
> What do you think ?Yes I mean you?


There is no Material Safty Data Sheet on the bodies. Just the material it's made with. You have to know what type of paint and WHO made it first. Each manufacture's formula may be a little different. The MSDS sheet list the maker of the product, the ingredients in the product, first aid procedures if exposed, clean up procedures, personal protective equipment to wear, and other information. 

I worked for a municapal water and sewer department for 16 and 1/2 years. We had to go through an OSHA training on MSDS every year. MSDS sheets cover everything like paint, laboratory chemicals (used in water testing in drinkingwater facilities and waste water treatment plants) fertilizers, cleaning products, and too many to list here. These items can be liquid or powder. Every place of work is required by federal law to have a record of the things they use. Randy.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I hear lipstick has lead too, I still kiss the girls though. A man has got to do what a man has to do!


----------

